# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Položaj bebe u autosjedalici

## tito

Kupila sam autosjedalicu BebeConfort a beba mi ima 2 mjeseca. Iako piše da je od 0 pa nadalje, bebica mi je u njoj savijena i nisam sigurna da li bih ju trebala stavljati u nju (osim u vožnj, ok). Naime, mislila sam koristiti tu sjedalicu za šetnju jer se može montirati u kolica. Negdje sam pročitala da beba prva 3 mjeseca mora biti na ravnom. Ima li tko iskustva?

----------


## Zara1

Mora biti na ravnom dok ne počne sjediti. AS bi trebalo koristiti isključivo u autu, a ne za šetnju.

----------


## mg1975

Možeš koristiti AS za šetnju samo u krajnjoj nuždi i to nebi smijelo biti dulje od pola sata.

Mi smo se služili istom AS montiranom na kolica samo pri odlasku na preglede jer ju je lakše voziti na kolicima nego nositi u ruci.

----------


## tito

Ok. Ma viđala sam žene kako uredno šeću svoje bebe u AS. 

Jedino što ako je vožnja autom duža od pola sata. I to škodi bebama. Što onda? Sigurnost beba je važna, zakon je isto rekao svoje, ali sat vremena vožnje za dvomjesečnu bebu, koja mora biti  na ravnom, u AS isto nije najbolje. Mene je strah staviti malecku u nju.

----------


## mg1975

Gle što ste tiče vožnje savjet od Bebe Confora je da treba napraviti stanku svaka 2 sata vožnje od minimalno 15 minuta.

http://www.bebeconfort.com/collectio...e_conseils.htm

klikni na Rules for well-being.

----------


## mg1975

> Ok. Ma viđala sam žene kako uredno šeću svoje bebe u AS.


I ja isto i ponekad bi im htjela nešto reći na tu temu, ali.......

----------


## rinama

To ti je ono kao što piše i na lijeku, treba procjeniti što bi bila veća šteta, riskirati vožnju bez odgovarajuće sigurnosti ili polegnut dijete na ravno zbog toga jer mu je to prirodniji položaj.
Ja glasam za AS sa stankama u vožnji. Znaći vozit se dobro osiguran, stati, izvaditi dijete, prošetati i nastaviti dalje.

----------


## Indi

Trebam savjet vezano za AS. 
Od nećakinje smo posudili AS Chicco C1 0-13. staru 4 godine, ali mi se ona čini preduboka za novorođenče, brat mi kaže da su oni stavljali prvo vrijeme dekicu kako bi ublažili to udubljenje. Je li to preporučljivo ili ipak bolje ništa ne stavljati?

----------


## Barbi

Nije preporučljivo stavljati u sjedalicu ništa što nije njezin sastavni dio jer se time može značajno narušiti sigurnost.
Istina je da neke sjedalice imaju jači nagib od drugih, važno je bebu dobro smjestiti u sjedalicu da joj leđa budu ravna, u gornjem dijelu do tog pregiba. 

Pa ne se baš svaki dan sa tako malo bebom na dugačka putovanja, dnevne vožnje po gradu obično ne traju satima. Sigurnost djeteta u vožnji mora biti na prvom mjestu.

----------


## Barbi

> Pa ne se baš svaki dan


  :Rolling Eyes:  

Htjedoh reći, *ne ide se*.  :Grin:

----------


## Indi

I mislila sam da je bolje ništa ne stavljati, ali kad pogledah to udubljenje, djelujovalo mi je tako veliko i previše udubljeno za bebicu i njena leđa. Ma vozat ćemo je samo na prilično kratke relacije po gradu, ne vjerujem da ćemo skoro na duža putovanja, pa onda to neće biti problem.

Hvala na brzom odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## kikic

Da, i meni je u početku bilo čudno ali sam se navikla. Kad idemo autom smjestim maleckog i tako nekidan u čekaonici kod pedijatra iznjeli smo ga skupa sa stolicom dok čekamo kod doca.
I kaže meni jedna mama, pa što smije tako mala beba u toj sjedalici, ja kažem, naravno da smije, pa kako vi svoju vozite a ona reče da ni sama ne zna kako jer da se djetetu kičmica savija. Ja kažem pa ako se mora voziti u autu 15, 20 min, pola sata, nego kako ćete. A ona sliježe ramenima i kaže da joj je čak sestra u bolnici rekla da je ne stavljaju u autosjedalicu u autu nego samo dok je izađu iz bolničke sobe do auta, ja   :shock: 
Rekoh, pa čitajte www.rodu malo, tamo sve piše, na što me ona samo blijedo pogledala, a ženska mlada, ispod 30 godina, imam osjećaj da nije nikad čula za ovu int.stranicu. E onda smo morali ići tako da nisam imala prilike joj pojasniti  :/

----------


## Ancica

Kicma se ne savija ako je beba postavljena ispravno u sjedalicu, znaci, guza je skroz u pregibu, a leda, vrat i glava u ravnini, poduprti naslonom. Ako bebina guza klizi prema naprijed (pa se i kicma savija), onda to znaci da ima previse lufta izmedu bebinih prepona i trake pojasa koja je medu preponama pa se zarola mala pelena i utakne izmedu trake i prepona, da bi se sprijecilo proklizavanje dok beba malo naraste.

Ali, ponavljam, ako je beba ispravno u sjedalici onda joj kicma nije savijena.

----------


## Indi

Ja sam jučer pričala s jednom mamom i rekla joj kako nije zdravo dugo voziti bebice u AS, pogotovo kad se ide u šetnju, tj. da je limit od nekih 2 sata. Njen komentra, pun čuđenja i neslaganja s menom, bio je, pa kao to je za to napravljeno, zašto bi se onda moglo staviti na kolica, pa ne bi onda to tako pravili itd. Pokušaj da joj objasnim je bio ravan govorenju zidu, pa sam brzo odustala.
*
Ancice*, hvala na dodatnom savjetu. Doista se nadam da ću svoju mrvicu ispravno stavljati u AS, ali tješi me da će to biti samo kratke relacije, tako da...

----------


## Ancica

Ako si u Zagrebu ili u nekom drugom gradu gdje imamo savjetnike i preglede, dodi na pregled i provjeri, da budes mirna   :Love:

----------


## Indi

Koliko znam u Dubrovniku nema savjetnika? Jučer sam malo proučavala AS i mislilm da ću se snaći.

----------


## Imga

> Koliko znam u Dubrovniku nema savjetnika?


Što nisu Tea i Asimon održale pregled u Du prije ljeta?  :?

----------


## Indi

Jesu, ali to saznah tek neki dan, no tad mi nije trebalo jerbo tek čekamo bebicu.

----------


## pikapolonca

Mi imamo Chiccovu AS i od 2 mjeseca je koristimo i za šetnju jer malecki je neumorno plakao u ležećem položaju, al samo pazimo da nije duže od sat, sat i pol u šetnji u AS.
Inače, Chiccova AS je poprilično duboka i to nam se čini ful bez veze, al kad smo kupovali ništ nismo znali o tome :Sad:

----------

